
Text Summarization for Humans - abdulhannanali
https://explaintome.herokuapp.com/
======
abdulhannanali
This project is open sourced by Sang Han on github too
[https://github.com/jjangsangy/ExplainToMe](https://github.com/jjangsangy/ExplainToMe)
. Feel free to make changes to this awesome tool.

